# fog machines and the fire Dept



## krough

I will have 3 foggers in use this year, im a little concerned that someone driving by will see the fog/smoke and call the fire dept. 
Anyone ever have this problem?
Should I call my fire department and let them know?

Krough


----------



## Vlad

I've read where people using them in their homes and allowing some to escape have had the fire dept. show up. Personally, even with all the fog I produce, it's never happened to me. I walked out into the street last year on Halloween night, and someone down the block was making so much fog, you couldn't see past their house, lol.


----------



## kevin242

We've had as many as four foggers/chillers going in our yard. Depending on weather conditions, the fog has often rolled down the street causing a pretty thick bank for over a block. This has concerned me from a safety standpoint regarding visibility. I'm not sure how the fire company or the police would react if there was an accident of some kind. I think we'll tone it down a bit this year to 2 foggers just to be safe.


----------



## Bone Dancer

So how about just calling the fire or police dept and telling them what you have planned. I bought a machine that suggested that very thing in the instruction booklet. Better then paying for a false run by the FD or a ticket from the cops.


----------



## maxcarnage

foggers have become so affordable, and commonplace these days, you more likely than not, won't ever have a problem. But it would be a good idea to go ahead and inform the local fire department anyway, just so you're guaranteed to not have any hassles on the big night...just my .02


----------



## JustMatt

Hey all,

New to the board but been haunting for a couple of years. The bike police came by last year but it was just to check out the props. I think I'm going to type up a nice letter and drop it off at the FD a few days before Halloween this year.


----------



## gmacted

My house is about 100 feet off the road and even my VEI V-950 constant fogger with fog chiller won't push fog that far. It does create a nice low blanket across my graveyard however. All the TOTs loved the fog!


----------



## slightlymad

I would drop a letter last year we recieved a safety citation from the police. It was a polite warning that next year would be a hundred dollar fine plus court cost. Next year we will probably be on the edge of the woods and definitly let every one know what is going on. Our fog rolled out into the street and i thought it was great because even the commercial traffic slowed down.


----------



## Hellrazor

Last year, just after I got my first fogger, my friends and I were drinking a little... okay maybe a lot. My hubby and his friend decided to play with the electric guitars in my basement... playing Motley Crew and ACDC, so of course its now a concert and I get out my Fogger.... well I learned never to use my fogger in the basement with ADT security and being a lot tipsy.

the alarm went off, ADT called and I couldnt for the life of me remember my passcode and kept trying to explain what we were doing and they dont care, they did not end up sending the fire dept cuz I remembered my passcode.. by then my house could have burnt to the ground. 

Anyway... advice to heed. Watch out in your house when you have your smoke detector hooked up to ADT... 

Outside... Im not too sure about the question.


----------



## ScareFX

Hellrazor said:


> Last year, just after I got my first fogger, my friends and I were drinking a little... okay maybe a lot. My hubby and his friend decided to play with the electric guitars in my basement... playing Motley Crew and ACDC, so of course its now a concert and I get out my Fogger.... well I learned never to use my fogger in the basement with ADT security and being a lot tipsy.
> 
> the alarm went off, ADT called and I couldnt for the life of me remember my passcode and kept trying to explain what we were doing and they dont care, they did not end up sending the fire dept cuz I remembered my passcode.. by then my house could have burnt to the ground.
> 
> Anyway... advice to heed. Watch out in your house when you have your smoke detector hooked up to ADT...
> 
> Outside... Im not too sure about the question.


LOL Thanks for the advice. Funny story.


----------



## mrklaw

I've never had any problems. You would have to be pretty far down the street to mistake our fog for house smoke though.


----------



## TommyRox

I was running 2 Chauvet Hurricane 1800 foggers and the fire department was called the last 2 years for stopping traffic.


----------



## haunt on hannum

i can answer this in 2 ways 1. have my own haunt with multi foggers and 2. am on my local fire dept and have never had nor responded to any fogger complaints..knock on wood lol


----------



## goneferal

I always make sure visibility on the roads by my house doesn't get effected. I'd hate for someone to hit a kid that they couldn't see because of my fogger.


----------



## Hippofeet

We have had the fire department called while we tested foggers, twice. Now, they know, and we haven't had a problem. We have a pretty good sized field out back, in the industrial park, and try to blow it that way.

At the home haunt, no problems, and it definitely cut down on visibility in the road. I was worried. 4 1500 watt ground foggers, but we cut it down to two after a few hours.


----------



## trachcanman99

*Just in case*

I would suggest letting the fire department know how long you will be running the machine so after that time passes if something goes wrong they show up.


----------



## Erebus

I am a firefighter, and I use 2 "professional" foggers that put out a ton of smoke. And I live right next to a major street and the smoke does flow into that street a few times but never had the FD show up at my house. You can let them know if it makes you feel better, but they will still have to come out either way if someone calls it in.


----------



## 69-cat

I have been using 8 foggers for the past 7 years, never had any problems. However, one year there was so much fog rolling into my front yard, crossed the street and over the light rail transit system, the trains were going very slow through the fog.
Dave


----------



## Longmont Haunt

We recently got a Chavet Hurricane 1301, so that weekend, I plugged it up to give it a test and let the kids play in the smoke. About 20 minutes later, we had two fire trucks pull up, sirens blaring. I profusely apologized and said it was just a fog machine, which I immediately turned off. They were fairly impressed, and came up to check it out, commenting that it is like their old model at the station. I didn't get any citations or official warnings, and they were super cool about it, but one gentleman did say I should call dispatch to let them know next time. 

We do live pretty close to Main Street and a few busy state Highways, and near the rec center and such, so very visible. One of those "little boxes made of ticky-tacky" neighborhoods, full of concerned neighbors with other kiddos, so I'm not terribly surprised in hindsight. Should make for a great flow of trick or treaters too!

Anyway, I picked up material for a fog chiller this evening, which should keep the fog from billowing high like last time, and I'll make sure to call the FD ahead of time for heads up (or defense of I get a citation), but it will be tested again very soon! 

Cheers!


----------



## charlie

Tell as many neighbors as you can. I bought my first fogger in when I was like 12... so 20 years ago. Now, everyone on my parent's street is accustomed to seeing large amounts of fog during the Halloween season. However, initially we did get some calls and anyone new to the neighborhood can get caught off guard and alarmed - so far nobody has called the fire department but we've had some panicked neighbors come running up and bang on the front door.

These days we're running a 1700 watt and a 1300 watt fogger with Rosco fluid (which is incredibly thick and has a great hang time). The 1300 watt is on max settings in our graveyard and it fogs the ENTIRE STREET. To the point where cars have to slow to a crawl. Granted, this is a dead end culdesac in a neighborhood, not a 'real' road.


----------



## stars8462

Two years ago, I used four fog machines in my front yard and whenever they cycled together - a thick fog would roll into the street and sit. No one complained.
Good thing was that people driving by were forced to slow down to a crawl


----------

